# One of my friends won't stop talking about her ex boyfriend



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I understand that one of my friends is hurt by her ex boyfriend, but it's driving me crazy, she constantly talks to me about her ex boyfriend and how much she misses him. Every time I log on Facebook, she messages me about how much she misses him and wants to call him. This guy is a junkie and he clearly doesn't want nothing to do with her and basically called her a c***. Even after this, she still go on with the fact that she loves him and has hope that he'll come back to her. I keep telling her that this guy is bad for her, but now I basically I've had enough hearing about this guy. How can I get her to stop talking about him, without sounding harsh? 

I want to be a supportive friend to her but I've been doing it for a few months now and now it's really getting to me. Simply don't understand how she can want this guy after what he called her. Sorry if I sound so harsh, but it's frustrating me so much right now. :bash


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Just keep reminding her that she can do much better and that you're sorry to hear that. You don't really have to go in depth and reply too much, she's obviously going through a rough patch and only time heals these things, she needs to stop living in the past and move on. Easier said than done, yet dems the breaks.

If it gets too annoying or you've got a headache, just say you can't chat right now, you're busy or something, eventually she'll get the gist of it. Friendship is a mutual two-way street after all and hopefully if she values your friendship truthfully, she'll realize she's been using you too much for emotional support and you've got your own stuff to deal with. You'll be able to chat with her about something else in a happier setting soon once both of you are in a forthcoming mood.

Best to change the subject and suggest something to take your minds off that nasty bit. Surely life is more complex and there are other things to discuss, she brings it up again, again just simply remind her she's better off and lets chat about something else, cause really, what alternative is there?

Life is not like the movies, what she had honestly doesn't sound very special if what you say about him is true, men are a dime a dozen. Months dwelling on him seems like a tad much considering he's a disrespectful junkie, she needs to learn some self-respect if she truly desires a healthy relationship. Yet that's just my opinion...


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you Malek,
I agree with what you wrote there. Sorry again if I sounded harsh but I've just been frustrated and needed other people's opinion on the matter. She's been leaning on me and her other friends for support, and I'm willing on being there for her but I just wish she'd realize that this man is wrong for her. There's many other men out there that she can find, I really want what's best for her.

I think your right if I get too frustrated that I need to say that I'm busy or can't talk right now. Plan on changing the subject too if it gets to tiresome for me to deal with. All the points that you made were great and I plan to do these steps.  I'm honestly worried for her cause they've been broken up for a few months now and she hasn't moved on yet. I agree that she needs to respect herself more and not get herself involved with this guy again, especially if she wants a healthy relationship.


----------

